# Thomas Manton on Christ’s mediatorial subordination



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 23, 2020)

... Partly as he subjected himself to the law of God and the covenant of works, which was a covenant of servants. A servant expects his hire as the reward of his work, and therefore the state of the gospel is called a state of sonship: Gal. 4:5, ‘To redeem them that were under the law, that they might receive the adoption of sons.’ So in the 1st verse of that chapter, ‘The heir, as long as he is a child, differeth nothing from a servant;’ that is, those that are under the covenant of grace did very little differ from those that are under the covenant of works, in the time of the church’s infancy and ceremonial dispensation, because it was a ministry of condemnation.

Everywhere the covenant of works is made as the covenant of an hireling, and implieth bondage and service. And therefore Christ, because he submitted himself to such a covenant, and seeing he was to be judged of God according to all extremity and rigour, things were carried between God and Christ in a way of justice, and our grace and glory were due to him. So that in all these respects Christ was God’s servant. ...

For more, see Thomas Manton on Christ’s mediatorial subordination.


----------

